

MPAA Ok With Users Getting Back Their Megaupload Files If 0% Infringement - ZeroMinx
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120606/16165119228/mpaa-ok-with-allowing-users-to-get-back-their-megaupload-files-if-0-infringement-can-be-guaranteed.shtml

======
debacle
The MPAA shouldn't have a fucking say in MegaUpload users getting their data
back.

Sorry for the profanity.

